# Rocky Mountain Blizzard, welche Größe?



## switchback (31. März 2006)

Hallo,

habe schon einen ähnlichen Thread bei Kaufberatung aufgegeben- hatte aber übersehen, dass es auch ein Rocky Mountain Forum gibt.

mein Frage: Ich möchte mir den o.g. Rahmen zulegen, jedoch bin ich unschlüssig bei der Größe: bin 179cm und hab ne Schrittlänge von 87 cm

Momentan fahre ich ein Cube Reaction mit 20", ist mir aber immer so ein kleines bissl zu groß vom Gefühl her. Sollte ich dann den 19,5" oder 18,5" nehmen. Obwohl mir zumindest bei dem Cube ein 18" zu klein war vom Gefühl her.

Über Erfahrungswerte wäre ich dankbar.

Mfg switchback


----------



## el Lingo (1. April 2006)

ich bin 193cm groß und hatte früher ein blizzard team in 19,5 Zoll, das war sehr gut, auch mein 18,5er Vertex t.o. war toll. aber vom sitzen her war das blizzard besser. daher würde ich dir zum 18,5er raten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (1. April 2006)

also ich weiß ja nicht wie die Oberrohrlänge  bzw Geo von deinem Cube ist aber vergleich sie doch einfach mal mit dem des Blizzards


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (3. April 2006)

18,5 müsste der Richtige für dich sein.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. April 2006)

*18,5* mit gekröpften Lenker und 110er Vorbau (Tour,singletrail-lastig)
*19,5* mit geradem Lenker und 120er Vorbau (Race,CC-lastig)

unn tschüss !!!!!!


----------



## geibrasch (24. April 2006)

Soderle, nach 9 Jahren Fully hab ich mir nun überlegt, dass ich es doch gerne nochmal mit einem Hardtail versuchen möchte!   


Auf der Suche nach nem chicen Stahlrahmen bin ich dann relativ schnell beim Blizzard hängen geblieben, gefiel mir schon immer ganz gut...


Bei 172 cm Größe sollte der 17,5 Zoll Rahmen von der Größe wohl passen, oder?
Der 16er scheint mir doch zu klein zu sein.


BTW: Kennt jemand nen Händler im Rheinland (zwischen Koblenz und Ruhrgebiet) der noch einen 17,5er der 2005er Saison rumstehen hat?
Dessen Lackierung gefällt mir deutlich besser als die 2006er Modelle?


Gruß,
Marcus


----------



## texas (25. April 2006)

bin auch 172 cm und fahre das 17.5 blizzard 2002. passt perfekt!


----------



## anacunt (25. April 2006)

also ich bin 1,77m groß und fahr ein 17,5" dir würd ich auf jeden fall zum 16" raten dann kanste nämlich richtig geil ums eck pfeifen mit dem teil...


----------



## geibrasch (25. April 2006)

Ich wills für den schönen Wasgau-Marathon und ein paar CTFs aufbauen.
Soll aber schon sportlich werden, nicht zu tourig  

Mein Salsa ist geometrisch verzockt, am besten wäre echt ne Probefahrt...
Nur wer hat solch ein Rädchen irgendwo rumstehen?


----------

